

Highfive wants to become the Nest of B2B video conferencing - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2692518/opensource-subnet/highfive-wants-to-become-the-nest-of-b2b-video-conferencing.html

======
stevep2007
Conference calls are notoriously unproductive, and one company wants to fix
that with simple videoconferencing. Today, Highfive announced its video
collaboration cloud service and purpose-built camera intent on inspiring
business users to jump into face-to-face video conferences more often.

Highfive CEO Shan Sinha wants to change this, along with company culture, by
replacing conference calls with conference-room-wide video calls integrated
with a cloud-based video collaboration application and an integrated camera,
speaker, and microphone.

The company has raised $13.4 million from investors such as Salesforce founder
and CEO Marc Benioff, Box founder and CEO Aaron Levie, Dropbox founder and CEO
Drew Houston, Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, and General Catalyst
Partner

